# أريد أي كتالوجات عن أوناش الإنتاج workover rigs من فضلكم



## MachineDoctor (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

إخواني الكرام , 
لو ممكن تفيدوني بأي كتالوجات عن أوناش الإنتاج 
workover rigs 







لأنني بدأت العمل فيها 

لكن خبرتي فيها ضعيفة , 

فياحبذا لو هناك أي كتالوجات عن كيفية صيانتها أو مكوناتها تفصيليا 


و جزاكم الله خيرا 
​


----------



## MachineDoctor (7 ديسمبر 2010)

أحب أن أضيف أنها اوناش إنتاج أو إصلاح آبار


----------



## MaXLove (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهى نوع الحفاره ومودلها وما هى المواصفات الكامله لها


----------



## MachineDoctor (1 يناير 2011)

هي ليست حفارات , هي أوناش إصلاح آبار يعني لما يبقى المواسير أو الـsucker rod مروخين أو حاجة , يروح الونش عليى البئر , و يطلعهم , و يكتشفوا المشروخ و يغيروه و يدخلهم تاني , و الأنواع اللي عندنا زي : cardwell kb150 pulling unit national oilwell ياريت حد يقدر يساعدني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

